# Your most prized prop?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

What is your most prized prop made by you?
What is your most prized prop that you bought?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Most prized prop made by me
http://www.grimvisions.com/challenge.htm

Most prized props I bought
http://www.grimvisions.com/masks-2006.htm


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Most prized prop I've made, I think is this;
http://tinyurl.com/ludc5

And I am just not coming up with fav. thing bought...I don't think I have a fav. thing that's been bought. Maybe this witch;
http://tinyurl.com/f73h5

What about you Eric with no K? You started this string, and haven't told us yours. lol.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It might just be my computer, but I couldn't see your links Dead Spider.

I can't really answer just yet, because I haven't started my main props for my haunt this year. We're buying some supplies later today actually to start building some chicken wire dummies and some spider web victims.

And if it counts, the best prop I bought is a mask from Fright Catalog.
It's a werewofl and it came with a costume that consisted of a red plaid shirt with hair coming out and two arms with hair on them.
Its a great mask and I wore it for our haunt last year.

I'll post pictures of my props when they're in the process / done ASAP.

Also, if it counts, I built some stuff for my haunt already.
I dunno if they'd be considered props or not though.
















/\That's rewritedrums to the left in the picture./\


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Scratch that.
The links did work the second time I tried clicking them.

That tree looks AWESOME.


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

to date its probably this. Which I only made the mold from the original (I did not make the original), and then poured extremely expired polyurethane for the casting. Made for a pretty cool effect.. At least I think so.



















My favorite purchase prop to date is probably the original I used to make the above item.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice work Ksshane


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Awesome, Ksshane.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

oh holy crap mad max, is that a PVC frame on one of those massager motors? those things are like zombies in a box, I need to get ahold of those and make one... or two... or three...

As for my most prized prop, it's currently being built. stay tuned...


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

sweet, thanks for the "behind the scene" look. Is there a particular model/brand you like?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

My most prized homemade prop would have to be my Werewolf that I made last year.
Werewolf pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

that werewolf looks soo real and it scares me  lol


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Sweet werewolf.
I like it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Mine is my FCG made from a blucky


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Dead Spider - that tree is a piece of art! 

I think my favourite at this point would still be my first big MM prop, my first big prop really...Hamish.










(I haven't really purchased any props)


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a great thread. A lot of talent. Dead Spider...I'd love to see Morris scaled up! Great work. However, I can't BELIEVE you work in a good room. I'm way to messy for that. Black Cat, great Werewolf. Was that a pop-up? Or static?

My favorite prop is almost half and half. It's a drop panel column. Brent at Devious Concoctions did the hard technical work with the panel and the cylinder. We "skinned" the prop and finished out the detailing.

Here is a daytime shot. (You may need to scroll up) The open part of the panel is due to the fact that the prop is not powered at this point.

And here is a peek inside once the prop has fired (again, you may need to scroll up).

I was at Spirit today. Some cool ideas. All cheaply executed. I don't mind buying an impact prop now and again. Still, I prefer to buy from another haunter. Better stuff. Better value for the dollar. Better still, however, is building something cool. Or, as in this case, helping build something cool!


----------

